# Hoyt Vectrix



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Thinking of upgrading and am leaning towards the Vectrix. Anyone have or shot one. Won't decide till I get a chance to shoot it but curious on inputs of this bow.


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought one and its a great shoting bow the only thing I don't like about it is that its a little heavy I shoot both 3-D and hunt for hunting it won't bother but if your going to shoot alot of 3-D its gets a little heavy I have a 28in draw and set at 62 lbs and shooting gold tips, shot through conny and it was shooting about 256 fps. I would buy another one if I had to do it over just my 2 cents


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I've shot it on a few different occasions and its a greating shooting bow. Very quiet and smooth. Like previously stated it is a little heavy but you'll just have to see it for yourself. All in all it's a great bow


----------

